# Hunting Bands + Chrono



## mbortolot (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey fellas,

As you might know, im looking for a perfect taper that compromises between both speed and band life, shooting .44 cal/11mm lead ammo. Im looking to hunt with these bandsets so I would like to see what you guys have tested and what works for you. Im thinking about using Double TBG tapered from 25-20mm, but before I do, i'd like to see your setups.

Can you post your hunting setups like the following:


Draw Length
Double or Single TBG
TBG Length (before attached to fork, pouch)
Taper
Chrono with closest ammo to 11mm lead balls (preferrably over 240)
Band Life (if you know)

Thanks, I can't wait to see what you guys got...


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

This topic has preatty much everything! Goog hunt


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Draw Length- 40"

Single walmart bands blue

84mm

70-55

Around 220fps

about 150 shots


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

45"

single 1842

10inches

n\a

About 200fps

in the order of 250 shots


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Draw Length- 40"
> 
> Single walmart bands blue
> 
> ...


??Walmart bands? Please, try the Theraband products and I am sure you will be glad you spent the extra. Especially when you see the results.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

slingshot bands and tubes section of the forum has some chronied results


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

As slingshooterPT said, go to this page http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

and i think you will find the perfect setup, but if you experiment you would find the best setup for you !


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dogbox- really?


----------

